# Time taken to get residency visa



## kevinthegulf

Appreciate any feedback on amount of time taken from arrival in Egypt to getting your residency visa issued. My boss is struggling with his but we are going to try a different option with myself (using the "parent" company). when I arrive
I am just trying to get an idea as I want to bring my car from UAE and will need residency to use customs plates as described in other threads, 
Tks
Kev


----------



## Sam

kevinthegulf said:


> Appreciate any feedback on amount of time taken from arrival in Egypt to getting your residency visa issued. My boss is struggling with his but we are going to try a different option with myself (using the "parent" company). when I arrive
> I am just trying to get an idea as I want to bring my car from UAE and will need residency to use customs plates as described in other threads,
> Tks
> Kev



Hi Kev,

About two and a half years ago I obtained the five year residency visa from Cairo. It took about a week I think, but I'm not sure if it was easier for me as I am married. When I first came three years ago and got my first visa I just made a trip to El Tur early one morning and came back a few hours later with a one year visa - that was before I was married. Of course things may well have changed in the last few years since I went through it, but that was my experience.

If you are applying in El Tur remember to take photocopies of all your documents before you go because they don't have any copy machines at the offices there.

Hope that helps


----------



## MaidenScotland

About 18 months ago the German embassy found 6? of their local employees selling visas to people who didn't pass the criteria and of course a big political scandal erupted and the said employees were dismissed. As payback for this the Egyptian government made it very hard for people from the west to get work permits/residency, I know one person who had lived here for 17years and suddenly they could not renew their work permit. I don't know if this is still in operation and if so it may be the reason your boss is struggling.
On that note I have lived here for years without residency.


----------



## queenie40something

Hi I got my 12 m one in El Tor on the same day - very easy just took passport.


----------



## stahlblu

kevinthegulf said:


> Appreciate any feedback on amount of time taken from arrival in Egypt to getting your residency visa issued. My boss is struggling with his but we are going to try a different option with myself (using the "parent" company). when I arrive
> I am just trying to get an idea as I want to bring my car from UAE and will need residency to use customs plates as described in other threads,
> Tks
> Kev


Hi Kev,

My name is liz and I just arrived in May and it took me less then a day to get a 2 year residency visa. your company should be having no problems with this but if they are in DT cairo I went in the morning at 9am and dropped my application and passport by 1pm I had my 2 year visa... good luck...


----------

